# Großer Betrug entpuppt sich als Gerücht!!



## Agalatze

hallo leute,
ich habe vorhin gehört, dass der angelgerätehändler moritz  (gemeint ist nicht die Moritz International GmbH - Anmerkung von Rotauge, Boardmoderator) einen großen betrug begangen haben soll !
und zwar wurden die shimanoruten aero technium für die brandung zu einem schleuderpreis für 230 euro verkauft ! shimano hat davon wind bekommen und gleich mal den test gemacht ob das originale sind, denn der EK von shimano an die händler ist wohl höher als der VK bei moritz !
und genau wie vermutet hat sich dieser betrug erhärtet. die ruten waren billige nachbauten aus fernost und sind wissentlich falsch verkauft worden.
was haltet ihr denn davon ????

meine quelle dürfte sicher sein, von daher bin ich sehr geschockt.
hat schon jemand von euch was gehört ?
denkt dran, es KANN sich auch um ein böses gerücht handeln

*Zusatz von Thomas9904:
Direkt zur Stellungnahme der Firma Moritz:
Klick hier>>>>*


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

#hguten morgen dies sind keine guten Nachrichten zum Wachwerden die ich da lese...
Wenn´s stimmt können die verantwortl.Peronen warm anziehen #q


----------



## Baddy89

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Wahnsinn! Kenne zwar den Händler nicht, aber wusste er selbst das es Nachbauten waren?

Wenn ja, dann is er unterste Schublade, wäre für mich gestorben und könnte mit ner Sammeklage rechnen.

Gruß Baddy


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

das MUSS er dann gewusst haben, da man shimano nur über die vertretung in holland bekommt ! außerdem ist moritz ein riesenladen, der viele sachen auch normal über shimano bezieht.
nur durch diese aktion wurde shimano wohl drauf aufmerksam und hat halt einen testkäufer vorbei geschickt


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Tja - Schandtonne, Pranger und neunschwänzige Katze. Bei einigen Sachen war man uns im mittelalter einfach voraus


----------



## esox_105

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Sehr |peinlich  für Moritz. Da wird wohl eine große Umtauschwelle auf Moritz zukommen, wenn das erst mal allgemein bekannt wird.


----------



## Seebaer

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Wenn das alles so stimmt ist es natürlich für MORITZ keine gute Werbung für die Zukunft und die verantwortlichen sollten sich besser überlegen zukünftig lieber Scherzartikel o.ä zu verkaufen. Im Bereich des Angelsports wird er so schnell keinen guten Ruf mehr bekommen. Für mich wäre das Betrug.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Moin Moin Aga ,
meinst Du den Laden in Kaltenkirchen oder den Orginal Moritz ? Der Laden in Kaltenkirchen hat meines wissens nur den Namen nach nur noch was mit Moritz zu tun und ist ansonsten von der Kette abgekoppelt .
Aber egal wer es gemacht hat . Wissentlich so was zu tun ist zum kotzen

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## me_fo

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Wenn es wirklich stimmt, was haben die sich dabei gedacht?!
Das ist Kundenverarschung pur :r 
Diese Produktpiraterie muss geahndet werden und "nicht wissen" schützt vor Strafe nicht.

Der gute Ruf ist damit hin!!!


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Moin Moin,

mit solchen Anschuldigungen in der Öffentlichkeit wäre ich sehr vorsichtig!!  Zumal es Zwei Geschäfte gibt Namens Moritz!!

Einmal die Kette mit mehreren Läden genannt Moritz und einmal der Laden in Kaltenkirchen Moritz-Nord!!

Über welchen der Läden redest Du hier!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

es handelt sich dabei um den laden in kaltenkirchen.


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Schaun ma mol was dabei raus kommt. 
Eigentlich war ich mit Moritz-Nord immer ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

eigentlich müssten einige der händler doch auch was gehört haben.
also meldet euch mal zu wort !!!!
ich habe es von zwei unterschiedlichen händlern gehört. kann ja auch sein dass es NICHT stimmt, aber das würde mich wundern


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Nach Designerklamotten und Uhren werden jetzt auch Angelsachen gefälscht...

Das is `n Ding


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Denn bin ich ja gespannt, ob die in Ganderkese auch Dreck am Stecken haben, ist auch ein abgespalteter Moritzladen.


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Designerklamotten und Uhren werden jetzt auch Angelsachen gefälscht...
> 
> Das is `n Ding



Bei Markenangelgerät basiert dieses aber m.E. darauf, dass es immer billiger sein muss. Da locken doch Nachbauten, welche denn für einen weitüberhöhten angeblichen "Schleuderpreis"verkauft werden.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Designerklamotten und Uhren werden jetzt auch Angelsachen gefälscht...
> 
> Das is `n Ding


 
übrigens...
als ich in italien zur brandungs WM war, habe ich diese ruten auch von gleich mehreren unbekannten herstellern als nachbauten gesehen, doch die waren dann anders lackiert.
ich glaube auf dem markt passiert sowieso massig viel schindluder !
wahrscheinlich kaufen die alle in fernost beim gleichen fabrikanten oder so :q #6  wobei das gerade bei den namenhaften verboten ist, denn die wollen ihre eigenen produkte auch nur bei sich in der produktpalette sehen


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Möchte nicht wissen, was da bei ebay so alles verkauft wird;+


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

So da ich regelmäßig bei Moritz-Nord Kaltenkirchen kaufe und ich auch im letzte Jahr Dezember Shimano-Ruten gekauft habe. 
Habe ich um Auskunft und Stellungnahme per Mail gebeten, denn ich will sicher sein das Ich Originale habe und kein Plunder!!

Sollte sich das bestätigen, werde ich in dem Laden nichts mehr kaufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Üble Geschichte, das!

Wenn es stimmt, und auch wenn es nicht stimmt.

Jetzt wären ja mal die Offiziellen von Shimano dran, etwas zu tun. Auch damit es sich von einem Gerücht zu einem Vorwurf wandelt.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

nochmal nebenbei.

ICH HABE NUR GEHÖRT DASS ES SICH UM DIE AERO TECHNIUMS FÜR 230 EURO handelt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

über was anderes habe ich NICHTS gehört


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Ich werde ja sicherlich eine Stellungnahme von Moritz-Nord bekommen.


----------



## Kalle25

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Ok Leute, wollen wir die Kirche zunächst im Dorf lassen und uns nicht weiter an irgendwelchen Spekulationen beteiligen, solange nichts gegen irgendjemand bewiesen ist. Das könnte u.U. an Geschäftsschädigung grenzen mit nicht voraussehbaren Folgen. Wenn Tooomy seine Stellungnahme erhält, wäre es schön, wenn er diese hier reinstellen würde.

Danke für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Kein Problem, die Stellungnahme, wenn ich Sie dann erhalten habe!!!

Wird auf jedenfall dann hier eingestellt!!

Wie ich auch schon oben geschrieben habe. Man muß da sehr vorsichtig sein mit derartigen Beschuldigungen.


----------



## Pilkman

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Hallo!

Darf ich ehrlich sein, das klingt für mich wie die Geschichte mit den DAM-Rollen und dem Verkäufer Moritz vor etlichen Jahren. 
Problem war hierbei nur, dass Moritz die Rollen nicht über DAM bezogen hat, sondern sich am Vertrieb vorbei direkt an den Hersteller der Roller für einen Großeinkauf gewandt hat. Ergebnis? Großer Aufschrei bei DAM. Aber waren die verkauften Rollen jetzt weniger "orginal" als die über den DAM-Vertrieb eingekauften? 

Will sagen, dass es von Shimano ja in Händlerkreisen bekannt ist, wie empfindlich die selbst auf kleinere "Umgehungen" des von Shimano vorgegebenen Vertriebsweges reagieren...  ... wäre ich mit den Anschuldigungen eines Betruges und des Verkaufs gefälschter Ware gegenüber Moritz erstmal sehr vorsichtig. #h


----------



## JHi

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Darf ich ehrlich sein, das klingt für mich wie die Geschichte mit den DAM-Rollen und dem Verkäufer Moritz vor etlichen Jahren.
> Problem war hierbei nur, dass Moritz die Rollen nicht über DAM bezogen hat, sondern sich am Vertrieb vorbei direkt an den Hersteller der Roller für einen Großeinkauf gewandt hat. Ergebnis? Großer Aufschrei bei DAM. Aber waren die verkauften Rollen jetzt weniger "orginal" als die über den DAM-Vertrieb eingekauften?
> 
> Will sagen, dass es von Shimano ja in Händlerkreisen bekannt ist, wie empfindlich die selbst auf kleinere "Umgehungen" des von Shimano vorgegebenen Vertriebsweges reagieren...  ... wäre ich mit den Anschuldigungen eines Betruges und des Verkaufs gefälschter Ware gegenüber Moritz erstmal sehr vorsichtig. #h



Sollte das in diesem Fall genau so sein, werden damit die "Namens- und Markenrechte" der Firma SHIMANO verletzt.

Streitwert: € 50.000,00
im Wiederholungsfalle € 500.000,00

Keine Firma die über Jahre/Jahrzehnte ein Image mit erheblichen Werbeetat
einen besonderen Bekanntheitsgrad erkauft hat, wird so etwas dulden.

Es ist nicht neu das vieles, sogenannte OEM-Ware ist. Es wird dann mit dem
Label des jeweiligen Anbieters versehen.

Gruss
JHi


----------



## degl

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

@all,

wer Garantiert uns,das Shimano seine Ruten noch selbst produziert?
ich komme darauf,weil vor einigen Jahren zu lesen war,das nur wenige Hersteller gibt,die ihr Gerät selbst produzieren.
die meisten lassen ihre "Waren" irgendwo unter ihrem Markenlabel herstellen.

das die bezeichneten Ruten Spitzenware sind bleibt für mich unbenommen,nur kann es heute ohneweiteres möglich sein, diese Ware auf anderen Wegen als von Shimano vorgesehen zu beziehen.
wenn dem so ist,kann ich die "Empörung" der Fa. Shimano verstehen und dem Verkäufer blüht jetzt eine Kampagne die sich gewaschen hat.

aber BETRUG????? das muß wohl der Käufer entscheiden,es sei denn das wären völlig andere Ruten,die nur mit dem Namen versehen wurden ohne die gleichen eigenschaften zu besitzen.......................

ansonnsten würde ich mich persöhnlich freuen,wenn ich hochwertigste Ruten zum halben Preis bekäme und mir wäre die Empörung des Markenherstellers egal.

nur im Garantiefall drehen die den Spiess um und dann wäre der Händler drann,weil dann betrug?...............

gruß degl


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

So Freunde des Angelsports,

ich habe soeben mit der Moritz international GmbH telefoniert. Die waren es nach eigenem Bekunden nicht und könnten sich soetwas auch gar nicht erlauben, was plausibel erscheint. Sollte jemand Kontakt zu der anderen Firma haben, so darf er gerne das selbe tun.

An diejenigen die soche Themen veröffentlichen, vorliegend Aga: Wenn Verwechslungsgefahr besteht (Und das wußtest Du Aga, bist ja ein schlaues Kerlchen), dann achtet bitte darauf, daß Ihr solche Themen/Firmen genau bezeichnet, weil sonst jemand mit Vorwürfen konfrontiert wird, mit denen er nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Case

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Sehe ich wie Sailfisch. Das könnte als Rufschädigung oder sonstwas ausgelegt werden. Besser zumachen und irgendwo ganz hinten parken.

Case


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

In Kaki steht keine Technium BX für diesen Preis (mehr?). War gerade da. Es steht seit längerem eine CX da (für 269,95), und die sieht - für mich - so etwas von Original aus. Hoffentlich löst sich so etwas nicht in Luft auf, das wäre nicht gut für "unser" Board, wenn ein nicht zutreffendes Gerücht von hier gestreut wurde.


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

An Agalatze wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist !!! Solltest Du Deinen bzw. alle Berichte zu diesem Thema streichen lassen!


----------



## petipet

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich wie Sailfisch. Das könnte als Rufschädigung oder sonstwas ausgelegt werden. Besser zumachen und irgendwo ganz hinten parken.
> 
> Case


 
Sehe ich auch so.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

Na dann werde ich mal abwarten was dabei raus kommt,bevor ich da weiter was kaufe.;+


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*

dann macht das mal lieber hier erstmal zu !
mal abwarten was noch so an infos kommen.
aber ich habe das von zwei seiten aus hamburg gehört.
es ist ja auch nur ein gerücht. deshlab habe ich die fragezeichen in die
überschrift gesetzt.
wollte hier nicht gegen moritz wittern, sondern wollte wissen ob noch jemand was gehört hat, wie auch in einem anderen forum !?

solche sachen sind sehr unangenehm aber müssen doch auch irgendwie mal besprochen werden oder ?


----------



## moritz_angelsport

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

*Stellungnahme*

Der von "Agalatze" eröffnete Thread im Anglerboard hat uns von *Moritz Angelsport International* geschockt!

Wir, die *Moritz Angelsport International GmbH*, versichern, keinerlei Fälschungen oder Nachbauten herzustellen oder zu vertreiben. Dies gilt für alle Markenprodukte, insbesondere auch für die in dem Bericht angesprochenen Shimano-Artikel. Wir beziehen direkt von Shimano.

Die im Anglerboard erwähnte Angelsport Moritz Nord GmbH gehört im übrigen nicht zu unserem Unternehmen. Es besteht lediglich eine Namensähnlichkeit.
Sofern die Vorwürfe zutreffen sollten, distanzieren wir uns ausdrücklich von diesem Geschäftsgebaren.

Die Firma Shimano wurde von uns bereits über diese Darstellung unterrichtet und wir hoffen auf baldige Klärung.

Wir wünschen allen Angelbegeisterten ein erfolreiches Jahr und stehen jedem Angler mit Rat,Tat und *Original *zur Seite.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Moritz Angelsport International GmbH*


----------



## Mac Gill

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

|good: 

#r 


Außerdem noch ein herzliches |welcome:  on Board |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Na also.So hat die ganze "Geschichte" doch was Gutes.

Auch von mir |welcome: im Board und viel Spaß hier.Hoffe auch auf weitere Infos.


----------



## netzeflicker

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Hallo Moritz Angelsport International GmbH

Toll das Ihr so schnell reagiert habt. I
ch wohen in Düsseldorf  und in der hiesigen Filliale werde ich immer gut Beraten, ich Denke das dass auch in Zukunft so sein wird und es ist doch garnicht so schlecht wenn Betrug am Kunden im Board angeprangert wird so seit Ihr wenigstens auch boardis geworden und ich wünsche mir von Euch auch ein Aktives miteinander, denn nur wenn man mit einander redet kommt man letztendlich weiter. in diesem Sinne allzeit Petri Heil und gute Geschäfte


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Sagt mal, ist eigentlich *Moritz Angelsport International* schon Boardpartner |kopfkrat  :q :q


----------



## peter II

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

wundert mich nicht...
bin auch schon von einem Händler in HH reingelegt worden mit Billignachbauten:v


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Super gut die schnelle Stellungnahme!!! Vielen Dank an *Moritz Angelsport International GmbH*

Jetzt fehlt uns noch Moritz Nord!!  Mal sehen was von der Seite kommt, warte schon auf meine Mail-Rückantwort.


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

alles eh nur spekulationen...|kopfkrat


----------



## fischer696

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht das es sich nur um den Hamburger Moritz handeln kann, hab ja auch schlechte Erfahrung wegen Garantie mit denen gehabt!!
Also Vorsicht was ihr, wo, kauft!!!


----------



## TestsiegerNRW

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte alle Berichte hier gelesen und war bis zum letzten der Meinung,das es sich um die Kette der Großen Moritz-Läden handelt!!!#d

Du hast zwar Recht,das es eine Sauerei ist,aber pass bitte auf,das sie Dir keinen Strick drehen,weil Du hier etwas schreibst!;+

Ich wollte nämlich schreiben,das ich es mir bei dem Großen Moritz nicht vorstellen könnte,da er es bestimmt nicht nötig hat sich durch so einen Mist den Ruf zu verlieren!

Aber ich war vor ca. 12 Jahren am Ballaton in Ungarn und habe dort auf dem Trödelmarkt Shimano Ruten gesehen,die konnte ich nicht auseinander halten,ob sie echt oder getürkt waren!!!!

Aber auch Vorsicht mit dem Labern einiger Händler!!!
Du kennst es ja!
Bei Kohle hört die Freundschaft bei vielen auf und da habe ich schon gelaber gehört,wo nachher keiner was gesagt hat!!!!

Auf jeden Fall sind mal wieder einige hier wach geworden und wir müssen alle etwas besser beim kauf aufpassen!!!!#d

Schönes Wochenende noch!!!!

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Ich finde es gut das Boarder hier Fragen stellen zu einigen Betrieben, denn auch ich bin schon so einige male auf die bekannte Nase gefallen.:r 

Um so mehr Freud es doch einen wenn an solchen Gerüchten nichts dran ist. So kann man/n wieder beruhigt und sicher seine Geschäfte nach gehen. :k


----------



## uwe103

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

@ Moritz Angelsport International GmbH

das nenne ich k&k (königlich & kaufmännisches) Geschäftsgebaren, wie ich es auch noch gelernt habe. Eine schnelle und klasse Reaktion #r  dafür.

Nebenbei noch ein |welcome:  hier im Board und ich hoffe, dass die Information nicht nur eine Eintagsfliege hier war.


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*



			
				Tooommy schrieb:
			
		

> An Agalatze wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist !!! Solltest Du Deinen bzw. alle Berichte zu diesem Thema streichen lassen!



Na, ja....

nun hackt man nicht so auf Aga rum, er hat ja schließlich die Fragezeichen gesetzt! Somit ist das, was er hier äußert keine Behauptung, sondern lediglich eine Frage. Und die ist ja wohl jederzeit erlaubt! Oder? 
Eine der betroffenen Firmen hat sich ja nun auch schon zu der Frage geäußert. Sehr sachlich und korrekt, wie ich finde!! Eine tolle und schnelle Antwort. Prädikat empfehlenswert.
Die zweite betroffene Firma weiß ja nun um die Frage, die hier im Raum steht, und hat die Möglichkeit sich dazu zu äußern, tut diese Firma dies nicht, kann sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil über das Schweigen bilden.....
Wenn sich diese Frage in eine Tatsache wandelt, kann der Angelladen meiner Meinung nach schließen! Bis zum Schuldnachweis ist der Shopinhaber auf jeden Fall unschuldig!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Wird das jetzt hier mal wieder ein Rundumschlag über ein Geschäft, dass sich bisher nicht dazu äußern konnte.
Ich hätte doch lieber gesehen, wenn ein offizielle Stellungnahme von Shimano oder Moritz Kaltenkirchen vorliegt.
Ausserdem wird hier schon wieder auch noch ausgrechnet von einem angeblichen Schleswig-Holsteiner das ganze durcheinander gewürfelt.
Der besagate Laden befindet sich nicht in Hamburg, denn das ist der andere Moritz, sondern in Kaltenkirchen etliche Kilometer nördlich von Hamburg.

Ich bin regelmäßig Kunde in Kaltenkirchen und habe so manches Schnäppchen gemacht.
Das waren oft Auslaufmodelle oder Restposten.
Ich konnte bisher keinerlei Qualitätsmängel nach hartem Einsatz feststellen.
Bei bisher einem Garantiefall bekam ich sofort ohne Prüfung Ersatz. Bei Umtauschwünschen wurde ich bisher immer genau so behandelt.

Die Beratung dort war immer einwandfrei und nicht an Marken oder Preisen festgemacht.
Gerüchte gibt es seit vielen Jahren in der Szene.
Experten dieser Dinge werden wissen wovon ich rede. Stichwort Rollen und minderwertige Lager darin. Taucht auch unter anderem der Name Shimano auf.

Aber Beweise gab es nie.
Und nun mal wieder was aus gut informierten Kreisen.

Ich möchte ausserdem mal darauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei besagten Laden in KaKi auch nicht um irgendeinen Billigheimer handelt, der solche Dinge nötig hätte.

Die haben es nicht mal nötig einen Versand aufzuziehen, sondern bitten die Leute quer durch die Republik zu sich!

Bis zu einer offiziellen Stellungnahme seitens genannter Firma würde ich lieber empfehlen ruhig zu bleiben.


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Ich bin unserem Aga dankbar, dass er solche Infos ans Licht bringt!

Ich würde mir in den Arsch beissen wenn sich mein Ferrari plötzlich 
in einen Fiat verwandelt.... (ganz ruhig ist bildlich  )


Verurteilt wird und wurde hier keiner!!! Das machen die Gerichte :q


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Nein, so einfach dürft ihr euch das nicht machen.
Dafür sind schon zu viele auf den Zug aufgesprungen und haben hier geschäftsschädigende Äußerungen getätigt, ohne die eigentliche Sache zu berühren.
Dabei werden dann schnell noch einmal Namen und auch Örtlichkeiten wild durcheinander gewürfelt.

Ich denke hier muß jetzt mal von den Mods ein wenig eingegriffen werden.

Es kann nicht sein, dass hier plötzlich unter dem Deckmantel von Agas Anfrage üble Nachrede und Rufmord betrieben wird.
Überlegt mal selber, ob es euch gefallen würde, wenn über euer Geschäft so berichtet werden würde.


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, so einfach dürft ihr euch das nicht machen.
> Dafür sind schon zu viele auf den Zug aufgesprungen und haben hier geschäftsschädigende Äußerungen getätigt, ohne die eigentliche Sache zu berühren.
> Dabei werden dann schnell noch einmal Namen und auch Örtlichkeiten wild durcheinander gewürfelt.
> 
> Ich denke hier muß jetzt mal von den Mods ein wenig eingegriffen werden.
> 
> Es kann nicht sein, dass hier plötzlich unter dem Deckmantel von Agas Anfrage üble Nachrede und Rufmord betrieben wird.
> Überlegt mal selber, ob es euch gefallen würde, wenn über euer Geschäft so berichtet werden würde.


 

Nun bleibe mal ruhig !! Denn ein Geschäft hat sich ja schon da zu Geäußert, und das andere wird sich das sicher auch noch....

Und mit dem Wort Rufmord würde ich auch ein wenig vorsichtiger umgehen.

Und die Mods hier auf den Plan zu Rufen ist auch ein wenig übertrieben..


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

@Reisender

Mit Rufmord war keineswegs Agas Posting gemeint, sondern die Trittbrettfahrer, die mal schnell auch noch 30km unterschlagen und auch noch Namen wieder vertauschen.
Moritz Kaltenkirchen sitzt nicht in Hamburg, denn das ist Moritz International mit einer Filiale in den Räumen der Fa. Niemeyer.
Die Namensverwechslungen spielten hier vor Ort schon vor ein paar Wochen eine Rolle.

Wenn man hier Stellung bezieht und weitere Beschuldigungen ausspricht, dann sollte man doch wenigstens die Gegebenheiten kennen und keine Kaffeesatzleserei betreiben.

Ich stehe weiter zu dem Begriff Rufmord.

Übrigens ist es kein guter Stil, wie das hier rüber kommt.

An anderer Stelle war es in den letzten Tagen auch schon passiert, dass eine Person angegriffen wurde und sich dann mühsam von den Vorwürfen befreien mußte.

Wenn du es alles so gelassen sehen kannst, dann sei es dir gegönnt.
Aber ich kann darüber nicht hinweg sehen.

Schönen Abend

Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke hier muß jetzt mal von den Mods ein wenig eingegriffen werden.




Das wurde in diesem Thread bereits zweimal 

Kalle hat euch um Abwarten und Teetrinken gebeten und Kai hat schon erste Fakten recherchiert. 


Uns Mods bleibt doch sonst nur noch die Schliessung des Threads wenn´s ausartet.

Einfach mal locker bleiben und ´n Bier aus dem Kühler holen#h


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

@Truttafriend

Sorry, war nur wegen des vielen Durcheinanders hier.
Wollte nur noch einmal klar machen, dass hier einige Dinge durcheinander geraten sind und überhaupt nichts mit dem konkreten Vorwurf zu tun hatten.

Aber ich warte jetzt ab und lasse euch machen.

Gute Nacht

Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Ich kann dich völlig verstehen Andreas.

Ist halt schwierig 14000 Member davon zu übezeugen das Nichtposten jetzt einfach angebrachter ist als spekulieren und abzudriften.

Wenn man ganz objektiv bleibt ist die Selbstkontrolle der Boardies überragend.
Es gibt Foren die haben mit einem Drittel an Membern aufgegeben.
Boardies sind doch ´n cooler Haufen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

diese anschuldigung oder besser gerüchte sind natürlich kein pappenstiel, aber wieso kommt es aus zwei ecken ?!?
ich kenne zwar die große rivalität hier zwischen den läden, aber merkwürdig kommt es mir schon vor. den versandhandel moritz international meinte ich zu keiner zeit.
mich interessiert nur ob an der sache mehr dran ist. schließlich will ich ja wissen wo ich beruhigt meine sachen kaufen kann.
vielleicht sollten wir den threat echt dicht machen, bevor wir keine weiteren infos bekommen.
@ kai 
vielen dank nochmal !


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Oft ist es so, dass grosse Markenartikelhersteller die gleiche Ware auch als Privat Label Produkte vertreiben. Dann müßten die Logos aber entfernt sein.
Diese sind deswegen preislich interessanter, weil keine Kosten der Markenpflege auf die Ware geschlagen werden.
Werden die Waren nur vertrieben, so darf der Hersteller bauähnliche Produkte durchaus auch selbst in seinem Namen vertreiben, wenn er nicht vertraglich gebunden ist. Das sind aber die Wenigsten.
Der Markenartikler hat natürlich kein Interesse daran, die No Name Produkte als gleichwertig zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Das geht jetzt mal an *dat geit*

Deine Aussage:
(Ausserdem wird hier schon wieder auch noch ausgrechnet von einem angeblichen Schleswig-Holsteiner das ganze durcheinander gewürfelt.
Der besagate Laden befindet sich nicht in Hamburg, denn das ist der andere Moritz, sondern in Kaltenkirchen etliche Kilometer nördlich von Hamburg.)

*Wenn Du mich meinst, ich bringe hier nichts durcheinander, ich habe von Anfang an gesagt das es 2x Moritz gibt !! und das die nichts miteinander zu tun haben! Also.  Auch ich kaufe sehr viel in Kaltenkirchen ein, weil das für mich dicht bei ist!*

Die besten Grüße an einen Mittel-Schleswig-Holsteiner immer schön locker bleiben


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

@Tooommy



			
				fischer696 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich mir schon gedacht das es sich nur um den Hamburger Moritz handeln kann, hab ja auch schlechte Erfahrung wegen Garantie mit denen gehabt!!
> Also Vorsicht was ihr, wo, kauft!!!



Mensch Kollege, ich hätte von anfang an mehr Quoten und zitieren müssen.
Du hast doch bisher sauber gepostet#6.
Warum ziehst du dir denn den Schuh an, der nicht für dich gedacht war.
Aber nachdem das geklärt worden war kam unter anderem obiges Posting.

So nun sind wir beide hoffentlich wieder Freunde:m. 
Habe mich jetzt hoffentlich klarer ausgedrückt und Sorry in deine Richtung.

@Aga, das war berechtigt, wenn du über dieses Infos verfügst.
Aber du siehst was schnell daraus wird.

Petri für die Tour heute und allen anderen auch.

Andreas


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Alles i.O. an   dat geit


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

So, hier kommt die offizielle Stellungnahme der Firma Angelsport Moritz Nord GmbH, Kaltenkirchen.  Ist soeben eingetroffen:

*Betrugsvorwurf*

*An alle Anglerboard-Benutzer*


Wir mussten mit Entsetzen  die angebliche Frage Eures Mitglieds <Agalatze> lesen. Die Aussage der Händler betrachten wir als Rufschädigung und werden den Vorwurf von unseren Rechtsanwalt auf eine mögliche Schadenersatzklage prüfen lassen.

Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern vielmehr um gezielte Rufschädigung eines unfairen Mitbewerbers.


Zum eigentlichen Vorwurf können wir folgendes mitteilen:

Es ist absolut falsch, zu behaupten, dass wir Angelgeräte als Plagiat (Kopie) veräußern. Wie Ihr wisst, haben wir den Fachmarkt in Kaltenkirchen seit der Übernahme 2001 von 1000qm auf nunmehr 2000qm vergrößert und bieten jetzt auf riesiger Fläche ein tolles Angebot zu absolut fairen Preisen.

Es ist richtig, dass wir durch unsere langjährige Erfahrung auf dem Sektor Angelsport weltweit auf der Suche sind, hochwertigstes Angelgerät zu günstigen Preisen einzukaufen. Diesen Vorteil geben wir dann auch dem Angler weiter.

So ist es auch kein Geheimnis, dass wir Shimano-Angelgeräte nicht über das Vertriebsbüro in Deutschland beziehen, sondern von einer anderen europäischen Direktvertriebsstelle. Vorteil dabei ist, dass dieser Vertreiber ein eigenes Lager hat und nicht auf ein kostenintensives Zentrallager in Holland zugreifen muss. Diese Kostenersparnis und natürlich der Einkauf in Großmengen führt dazu, dass wir namhafte Marken zu Preisen anbieten können und im Sinne des Anglers auch machen. Offensichtlich lässt dies die Mitbewerbern verzweifeln und sie versuchen sich mit den unlauteren Mitteln des Rufmordes zu wehren, anstatt sich mal Gedanken darüber zu machen, dass Europa für alle offen ist und nicht nur für uns. 

*Ich versichere eidesstattlich, dass es sich bei den Geräten, die bei  Angelsport Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen verkauft werden um Originalware handelt, die weder gefälscht noch kopiert wurden*.

In einem Beitrag des Chatrooms wurde die Problematik der Originalprodukte angerissen. 

Wir haben  die Angelgerätefabriken in Südost-Asien mehrfach besucht und mussten selbst mit erstaunen feststellen, dass renomierte Marken wie Shimano und Daiwa in Werken produziert werden, die auch von kleineren Großhändlern beauftragt werden.

So ist es richtig, dass gerade Ruten von den unterschiedlichsten Marken sich nur noch durch die Lackierung, die Ringe oder dem Handgriff unterscheiden. Im Kern sind viele Ruten gleich, nur die letztendlichen Marktpreise differieren erheblich. Natürlich legen renomierte Marken sehr viel Wert auf Design, Verpackung und Optik, was sich aber auch im Preis widerspiegelt. Hochglanzkataloge, Außendienstmitarbeiter mit teuren Autos und ganzseitige Anzeigen in Fachzeitschriften sind kostspielig und müssen letztendlich vom Konsumenten gezahlt werden. 

Aus diesem Grund haben wir vielen deutschen Großhändlern und Importeuren den Rücken gekehrt und kaufen lieber im Ausland, da hier die gleichen Geräte oft viel günstiger zu kaufen sind. Diesen Vorteil geben wir dann gerne an den Angler weiter. 

Somit macht es auch keinen Sinn, Geräte wie z.B. Ruten zu kopieren, wenn es das Original günstig zu kaufen gibt. Außerdem würde der Kunde den Schwindel schnell bemerken und bei uns kein Gerät mehr kaufen. Also würden wir uns nur selber schaden. Allein die Reaktion, die durch die Aussagen im Board entstanden sind, ist erheblich.  

Auch die in einem Beitrag genannten Markengeräte, die es auf einem Straßenmarkt in Osteuropa zu kaufen gab, können Originale gewesen sein. Oftmals ordern Großhändler in Asien mehr, als sie eigentlich benötigen. Diese Überkapazitäten werden dann oft günstig in Länder verkauft, die über wenig Kaufkraft verfügen, um den Markt für die Marke zu ebnen. Nur zugeben wird dies ein Großhändler niemals. 

Nun genug über die sogenannten Marken und deren Fälschungen. Bei Angelsport Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen wird und werden nur Originalware zu fairen Preisen verkauft. 

Zum Thema Verwechselung mit der Moritz Angelsport International möchten wir folgendes anmerken:

Die Angelsport Moritz in Bocholt, Wesel, Düsseldorf und Nauen wurden Dezember 2001

von der Moritz Angelsport International gekauft. Nicht übernommen wurden die Verkaufsstellen in Kaltenkirchen, Ganderkesee, Lünen, Oldemark (NL), Rotterdam (NL), Steenwijk (NL) und Wollerau (CH), die als Franchisegesellschaften selbständig waren und sind. 

Die Verkaufsstelle in Kaltenkirchen wurde von 1996 bis 2000 von Herrn Schulze-Beggerow aus Ganderkesee betrieben. Seit 2001wird die Angelsport Moritz Nord GmbH von mir als Geschäftsführerin geleitet und geführt. 

Es ist die einzigste Verkaufsniederlassung, die noch von der Gründerfamilie Moritz geführt wird und somit auch zurecht den Namen Moritz  „das Original“ trägt.

Mit der Verkaufsstelle in Hamburg im Hause Niemeyer haben wir nichts zu tun und möchten uns auf diesem Wege nochmals für die Verwechslungsproblematik entschuldigen, aber das Original findet Ihr nur in Kaltenkirchen.

Es ist schade, dass die Händler das Board und somit auch Euch benutzen um Mitbewerber mit Lügen und Verleumdungen zu schädigen. 

Wir hoffen, hier klärend geholfen zu haben und möchten allen Mitgliedern des Anglerboards für die nützlichen Tipps und Tricks beim Angeln bedanken. Nur lasst das Board nicht zum Feld für Schlammschlachten verkommen. Das wäre zu schade für diese sonst so nützliche Infobörse des Anglers.


Liebe Grüße aus Kaltenkirchen

Britta Moritz (Geschäftsführerin)


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Hier auch nochmal die Stellungnahme von Moritz Angelsport International:
*Stellungnahme*

Der von "Agalatze" eröffnete Thread im Anglerboard hat uns von *Moritz Angelsport International* geschockt!

Wir, die *Moritz Angelsport International GmbH*, versichern, keinerlei Fälschungen oder Nachbauten herzustellen oder zu vertreiben. Dies gilt für alle Markenprodukte, insbesondere auch für die in dem Bericht angesprochenen Shimano-Artikel. Wir beziehen direkt von Shimano.

Die im Anglerboard erwähnte Angelsport Moritz Nord GmbH gehört im übrigen nicht zu unserem Unternehmen. Es besteht lediglich eine Namensähnlichkeit.
Sofern die Vorwürfe zutreffen sollten, distanzieren wir uns ausdrücklich von diesem Geschäftsgebaren.

Die Firma Shimano wurde von uns bereits über diese Darstellung unterrichtet und wir hoffen auf baldige Klärung.

Wir wünschen allen Angelbegeisterten ein erfolreiches Jahr und stehen jedem Angler mit Rat,Tat und *Original *zur Seite.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Moritz Angelsport International GmbH*


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

tja aga,

nun dreh mal deine büser-runde bei den beiden betroffenen firmen...

und stell dir mal vor jeder der was gehört hat würde es posten, ...

PS. einfach ein jutesack anziehen, hinfahren, auf die knie fallen und sagen:

"entschuldigung nicht nachgedacht, es tut mir leid"....

PS keine panik die fotos davon werden nicht veröffentlicht, es sei denn


ich hab da was gehört:q 


viel spass wünscht

noworkteam

gute tage schlechte tage


----------



## Pilkman

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Vielen Dank für die klärende Stellungnahme von Angelsport Moritz Kaltenkirchen! #6

Damit hat sich mein Anfangsverdacht aus diesem Posting... 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1040771&postcount=25

... ja bestätigt. Alles andere hätte mich auch schwer gewundert.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



> viel spass wünscht


 
Der Anfang ist gemacht. Schadenfreude = größte Freude.#d 

Und laßt uns nun Aga gemeinschaftlich verbal in den A.rsch treten. Immerhin hat er es in guter Absicht gewagt uns vor einen vermeindlichen Betrug zu warnen , bzw hat er sträflicher Weise nach Infos von anderen Usern gefragt. Na wenn das kein Grund ist.......Auf ihn mit Gebrüll!! :v :v :v


----------



## plattform7

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

@Gunnar N.

|good: 

Wie traurig es auch ist, *auch wenn* der Threaderöffner einen Fehler begannen haben soll, muss hier keiner jetzt "nachtretten" wenn man schon auf dem Boden liegt - 
                                               denn das ist :v


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir die Sache mal gelassen betrachten. 
Aga wollte uns warnen, ist möglicherweise einer Ente aufgesessen. Sowas soll ja vorkommen. Nunmehr haben alle "Möritzer" Stellung genommen und konnten Ihre Position darstellen. Ich sehe keinen Grund, daß jetzt wechselseitige persönliche Vorwürfe ausgesprochen werden.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Dieser Thread hat dazu beigetragen, vorhandene Zweifel durch gestreute Gerüchte bei vielen hier auszuräumen. Jetzt Agalatze gewissermaßen nächträglich dafür als "Bauernopfer" zu strafen, wäre völlig falsch, überzogen und unangebracht!


----------



## esox_105

*AW: Übelster Betrug bei Moritz ?!?!?!?!?1*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich müssten einige der händler doch auch was gehört haben.
> also meldet euch mal zu wort !!!!
> ich habe es von zwei unterschiedlichen händlern gehört. kann ja auch sein dass es NICHT stimmt, aber das würde mich wundern


 

Die 2 Händler von denen Agalatze die Information hatte, haben eigentlich den Stein des Anstoßes ins rollen gebracht, und Aga hat im guten Glauben die Information über das AB an uns weiter geben wollen.


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Hallo Frau Moritz ,

ich ziehe den Hut vor so viel Offenheit in Bezug auf die Herstellung von Angelruten und deren Vertriebswegen .
Dieses war bisher nur wenigen bekannt und es dürfte in Zukunft für einige Händler sehr schwierig sein Ihre Preisgestaltungen vor dem Kunden zu rechtfertigen .
In sofern glaube ich haben Sie sich im Einzelhandel mit dieser Offenheit nicht sehr viele Freunde gemacht .

Was die falschen Anschuldigungen angeht , würde ich Sie als Unbeteidigter bitten nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen . Leider lassen sich immer wieder Menschen zu unbedachten Äusserungen hinreißen , dieses ist zwar manchmal sehr ärgerlich aber in diesem Fall haben Sie für sich durch die Art und Weise der Richtigstellung eine positive Werbung für sich gemacht die mit keiner Zeitungsanzeige zu erreichen gewesen wäre .

Gruß A.Burkhardt


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

wer straft ihn denn ???|kopfkrat 

bisschen asche auf das haupt , ich denk das wird aga doch wegstecken können :q ...

ich persönlich fand das vorpreschen schon gewagt...

mfg

noworkteam

PS die MOD´s hätten ja den ersten gegenschlag eines unternehmens abwehren müssen.....nicht aga:m


----------



## TestsiegerNRW

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frau Moritz ,
> 
> ich ziehe den Hut vor so viel Offenheit in Bezug auf die Herstellung von Angelruten und deren Vertriebswegen .
> Dieses war bisher nur wenigen bekannt und es dürfte in Zukunft für einige Händler sehr schwierig sein Ihre Preisgestaltungen vor dem Kunden zu rechtfertigen .
> In sofern glaube ich haben Sie sich im Einzelhandel mit dieser Offenheit nicht sehr viele Freunde gemacht .
> 
> Was die falschen Anschuldigungen angeht , würde ich Sie als Unbeteidigter bitten nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen . Leider lassen sich immer wieder Menschen zu unbedachten Äusserungen hinreißen , dieses ist zwar manchmal sehr ärgerlich aber in diesem Fall haben Sie für sich durch die Art und Weise der Richtigstellung eine positive Werbung für sich gemacht die mit keiner Zeitungsanzeige zu erreichen gewesen wäre .
> 
> Gruß A.Burkhardt




Jo...........,

es gibt Garantiert den ein oder anderen Topmanager,der von dieser Geschäftsidee geträumt hat!!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



> PS die MOD´s hätten ja den ersten gegenschlag eines unternehmens abwehren müssen.....nicht aga


Das stimmt nicht, das muss Dok als Betreiber! Haben wir ja auch schon des öfteren gehabt.

Es gibt dann Firmen, die es nötig haben gleich Anwälte zu schicken, und es gibt andre, die lieber erstmal Stellungnahmen schicken.

Was man dann von den jeweiligen Firmen zu halten hat, muss dann jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Ich freue mich, dass mein Vertrauen in die Freunde aus KaKi gerechtfertigt war.
Ich habe dort gerne eingekauft und werde es auch weiter tun.
Für Aga tut es mir leid, denn er ist lediglich Opfer eines üblen Schachzuges geworden.

Nicht Aga, sondern einige andere Herren sollten jetzt mal kleine Brötchen backen und sich Asche auf´s Haupt streuen.

Danke Thomas für deine klaren Worte.

Schadenfreunde kann ich nicht empfinden, obwohl man hier immer gleich aufs Dach bekommt, wenn man mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand versucht zu arbeiten.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Erstens könnte ich Aga keinen Vorwurf machen und zweitens finde ich es klasse, wie beide Firmen reagiert haben. 
Mein Moritz-Laden in Düsseldorf wird mich weiter als Kunde haben und der in Kaltenkirchen ist mir zu weit. 
In beiden Geschäften sind wir hinsichtlich der Verdächtigungen eine besseren belehrt worden, was für mich überzeugend rüberkommt. 
So ist das im Leben ! Einer teilt in guter Absicht mit, was möglicherweise schlecht für uns ist und die anderen teilen mit, dass dieses nicht stimmt. 
Alle Interessierten lesen mit und finden die Wahrheit und zum Schluss sind wir begeistert, dass Moritz & Moritz-Kaltenkirchen zwei gute Adressen für uns sind. Alle dürften damit zufrieden sein.


----------



## Berat

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Wie wäre es denn, mal die Fachleute zu fragen? Die Rechtsfrage, die hier aufgeregt diskutiert wurde, ist schon lange vom EuGH entschieden. Sogenannte Parallelimporte fallen nicht unter die Normen betreffend das nur im Verfahren durch den Rat der Europäischen Gemeinschaft geregelten Markenschutzrecht. Das geschützte Rechtsgut ist hier das Vertrauen des Verbrauchers in die Qualität des jeweiligen Markenerzeugnisses. Parallelimporte sind Waren, die auf den Originalmaschinen der Werksauftragnehmer produziert und abgezweigt ohne Wissen und Wollen des Markenrechtsinhabers in einen preispolitisch bestimmten, geographisch definierten Markt verkauft werden. Ob so ein Fall hier vorliegt oder sogar Importe mit Wissen und Wollen des Markenrechtsinhabers, kann hier doch dahingestellt blieben. Den betroffenen Brandungsanglern, diesen rauhen, derbe Männerwitze reißenden Gesellen ist das doch egal, oder?


----------



## atair

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

So isset!!!

Ick finde, wir sollten Aga und den beeden "Moritzen" echt danken!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

erstmal vielen dank für die aufklärung aus kaltenkirchen #6 :m 
für soviel transparenz gebührt ihnen mein höchster respekt !
nun bin ich wirklich beruhigt und werde auch ruhigen gewissens wieder bei ihnen einkaufen. wünsche ihnen natürlich auch weiterhin soviel erfolg wie bisher. herzlichen glückwunsch dazu #6 
zu der sache selber braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr viel sagen.
der krieg im einzelhandel scheint bitter und unfair zu sein. jeder kämpft ums überleben, deshalb werden scheinbar auch unfaire mittel eingesetzt, um seine mitstreiter zu schädigen. 
aber man versetze sich auch mal in die lage der angler...
ich denke jeder hat schonmal einen betrug in irgendeiner weise selber zu spüren bekommen und wird dadurch vorsichtiger. ob nun parfums,hosen,anzüge oder sonstige markenartikel, für alles gibt es leider billige fälschungen, worauf viele reinfallen.
in diesem sinne habe ich nach mehr informationen gefragt. hier im anglerboard bekommt man nunmal sehr viele gute informationen, und dabei ist meine frage wohl nicht verwerflich. 
wenn sie ihre artikel kaufen, vergewissern sie sich doch auch nach qualität,
und würden entsprechende leute fragen, wenn ihnen etwas zu ohren kommt, wie betrug oder fälschungen, oder ???

@noworkteam
du wärest bestimmt der erste, der geschrien hätte, wenn dieses gerücht wahr gewesen wäre #d und hättest gemeckert wieso dich keiner gewahrnt hat. na klar ist dieses thema in gewisser maßen gewagt, aber zur klärung allemale wichtig !!! ne brandungsrute schlechter qualität kann zu sehr schlimmen verletzungen führen, somit fand ich das völlig legetim !
und mit einem beutel auf dem kopf brauche ich ganz sicher nicht zu moritz gehen um bettelnder weise um gnade bitten.
frau moritz sieht das sicher auch nicht so, sie ist eine gute und tüchtige geschäftsfrau, die sich sehr gut in der marktwirtschaft auskennt, und somit auch weiss dass solche sachen passieren können. sie kennt auch die sicht der angler/verbraucher, denn nur deshalb ist sie so erfolgreich mit ihrem unternehmen. und durch solche gerüchte sollte ihr das ganze bestätigung ihrer geschäftsführung geben.
aber trotzdem kannst du davon ausgehen, dass ich mich zu erkennen gebe wenn ich wieder da bin ! auch ich habe soviel arsch in der hose um sowas zu machen. so das war mein schlußwort dazu !


----------



## Nomade

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Hallo Agalatze,

wer ist denn der Händler, der dir die Geschichte erzählt hat?


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Moritz sollte Agalatze dankbar sein das er dies hier angesprochen hat. Wenn er dies nicht getan hätte dann würde das Gerücht weiterhin hinter vorgehaltener Hand verstreut worden und dann wäre Moritz bestimmt ein viel größerer Schaden entstanden. 

Agalatze hat ja auch kein Betrugsvorwurf gemacht (man beachte die Fragezeichen) sondern nur danach gefragt ob auch andere Boardies etwas davon gehört haben. 

Die ganze Sache wurde ja nun aufgeklärt und die beiden Stellungsnamen von den verschiedenen Moritz-Läden kamen sehr schnell und haben dazu beigetragen daß das Vertrauen zu der Moritz-Kette (Läden) vielleicht größer ist als je zuvor. 

Gerüchte gab es ja schön öfters.... Ich denke da an Rollen mit falschen Kugellagern u.s.w.

Schön das nun alles geklärt ist, laßt doch bitte den Agalatze in Ruhe denn er wollte ja nun wirklich nur aufklären.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Agalatze,
> 
> wer ist denn der Händler, der dir die Geschichte erzählt hat?


 
hast du aus den ganzen beiträgen nichts gelernt ???
wollen wir hier etwa noch mehr böses blut waschen ?


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wollen wir hier etwa noch mehr böses blut waschen ?



Da gucken wir aber schnell mal ins Zitatenlexikon!


----------



## Nomade

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hast du aus den ganzen beiträgen nichts gelernt ???
> wollen wir hier etwa noch mehr böses blut waschen ?



Doch, aber die Schuldigen sollten doch zumindest genannt werden, denn die haben dir das schließlich erzäht. Das ist doch Tatsache, oder hast Du einen anonymen Brief erhalten, wo die ganze Geschichte abgedruckt war?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

@ nomade
nein natürlich habe ich keinen brief erhalten.
aber ich werde mich weigern hier ne weitere hetzjagd anzuzetteln.
und genau das würde passieren.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, aber die Schuldigen sollten doch zumindest genannt werden, denn die haben dir das schließlich erzäht. Das ist doch Tatsache, oder hast Du einen anonymen Brief erhalten, wo die ganze Geschichte abgedruckt war?



Was soll der S..... .

Nun die nächsten anprangern?
Wer weiß wo die ihre Infos her haben.

Ich denke mal Shimano wird da schon sehr genau die Sache untersuchen und
das sollten wir abwarten.

@aga,

nach Laichdorsch nun hier der zweite Bock. 
Mit 27 Jahren aufn Puckel müßte langsam
"erst nachdenken, dann Posten " einsetzen.

Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du immer aufklären wolltest, aber zur Aufklärung
gehört auch Recherche.

Nicht böse gemeint, nurn Tip von Opa#h


----------



## Nomade

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Alles klar, aber dieses Mal würde es auch die Schuldigen treffen.
Ist vielleicht auch zu gefährlich........und zu teuer.


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Schon vor zig Jahren, fiel die Fa. M. durch dubiose *DAM* Quick Rollen aus Fernost auf. #h


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

@ nauke
das mit dem laichdorschthröt war genau wie hier KEIN bock !
michis freund hat gesagt dass sie dicke dorsche fangen wollen, aber dazu steht im anderen thröt mehr drinnen.
und diese sache hier MUSSTE meiner meinung nach geklärt werden.
habe darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> denkt dran, es KANN sich auch um ein böses gerücht handeln


 
Ich denke mal das du den "Gerüchteverteilern"  sowieso kein großes Vertrauen geschenkt hast, ansonsten hättest du das wohl nicht bei der Threaderöffnung mit rein geschrieben. 

Was du jetzt von den "Gerüchteverteilern" zu halten hast, wirst du ja nun selber am besten wissen.


----------



## dorschiie

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

ich möchte ja jetzt nicht den finger heben. 
aber allen die noch hier posten sagen das sie erst denken und dann schreiben sollten.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ nauke
> das mit dem laichdorschthröt war genau wie hier KEIN bock !
> michis freund hat gesagt dass sie dicke dorsche fangen wollen, aber dazu steht im anderen thröt mehr drinnen.
> und diese sache hier MUSSTE meiner meinung nach geklärt werden.
> habe darüber nachgedacht.



Das mit dem *hier klären *ist doch ok. 
Da für hast Du auch ausreichend Zustimung, auch von mir.

Aber, "der hat gesagt" und "da hab ich gehört", reicht nicht zum Aufklären.
Deshalb nochmal, erst recherchiren dann posten.

Und nochmal, iss nur mein Tip.#h


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte ja jetzt nicht den finger heben.
> aber allen die noch hier posten sagen das sie erst denken und dann schreiben sollten.


 
Ich denke mal das Du lange drüber nachgedacht hast ob Du das nun schreiben sollst :m :m :m 

Da die Sache ja nun geklärt ist könnte Agalatze das Ding hier ja auch zumachen lassen damit es ganz schnell in der Versenkung verschwindet.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte ja jetzt nicht den finger heben.
> aber allen die noch hier posten sagen das sie erst denken und dann schreiben sollten.



Was sollen und diese Worte sagen#t


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> tja aga,
> 
> nun dreh mal deine büser-runde bei den beiden betroffenen firmen...
> 
> und stell dir mal vor jeder der was gehört hat würde es posten, ...
> 
> PS. einfach ein jutesack anziehen, hinfahren, auf die knie fallen und sagen:
> 
> "entschuldigung nicht nachgedacht, es tut mir leid"....
> 
> PS keine panik die fotos davon werden nicht veröffentlicht, es sei denn
> 
> 
> ich hab da was gehört:q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Hamburger würde jetzt sagen: Kloochschieter!
> 
> Das Posting geht in die Kategorie: völlig überflüssig!:v
> 
> Nochmal:
> 
> Aga hat keine Behauptung aufgestellt. Es wurde lediglich eine Frage gestellt.
> 
> Mit Anwälten und so weiter zu drohen bringt eh nix. Die betroffenen Firmen haben sich ja nun zu der Frage geäußert und gleichzeitig festgestellt, dass es bei ihnen keine Plagiate zu kaufen gibt. Gute Werbung für Moritz und Co.
> 
> Also nix für ungut,
> 
> Wulli


----------



## Gast 1

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Es wurde ein Gerücht gehört.

Dieses wurde als Frage eingestellt.

Und, sehr geehrte Frau Moritz, es wurde sofort richtig gestellt. *Nämlich von Ihnen.
*
1. Gerüchte gehören nicht in die Öffentlichkeit. Wir kennen alle das Restaurant *** wo Ratten *** usw. reicht doch, oder?

2. In diesem Fall könnte es für Sie, auch weil sie sofort reagiert haben, Ihrem Ruf keinen Abbruch getan haben, sondern eher das Gegenteil. Ihr Betrieb ist bezüglich der Gerüchte unantastbar.#6

3. Egal, wer das Gerücht gestreut hat, er wird unter der Hand genannt und ist damit der Verliehrer.

Ich wünsche Ihnen noch gute Geschäfte.#6


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Es bleibt ein Geschmäckle.

"Gerüchte streuen" und "Fragen stellen" kann man manchmal gar nicht mehr trennen. Manche Fagen sind suggestiv, als dass sie nur als Frage wahr genommen werden. Und kommen sie dann aus einem Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis-Umfeld eines Mitkonkurrenten, wird es eben ...äh... spannend.

Aufklärung hier ala "wer war denn jetzt Dein Informant" sollten allerdings tatsächlich unterbleiben und Aga nicht weiter damit konfrontiert werden. 

Den Nutzen aus dieser Betrachtung könnte allenfalls Frau Moritz haben (übrigens meinen Respekt für die schnelle Stellungnahme!!!), und daher sollte es auch Ihr und Ihren Anwälten vorbehalten bleiben, dem nach zu gehen. Und zwar nicht cora publikum!

Für mich persönlich bleibt nach dieser Sache folgendes: ich gehe erstmal zu Moritz und gucke, was ich da bezahlen muss. Und nicht nur, weil ich um die Ecke wohne!!!


----------



## TestsiegerNRW

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Moin Moin,
wer hier genannt werden müßte,das sind die Händler die so einen Mist hier verzapfen!!!!
Habe ich auch schon alles erlebt!

Der eine sagte z.B. das die Maden beim anderen Stinken u.s.w.........!

Aber da muß man auch Vorsichtig sein,da er es vor anderen jetzt bestimmt nicht mehr wiederholen wird und nie etwas gesagt hat!!!!

Ich würde mal wieder bei Ihm vorbei schauen und mal hintenrum nachfargen wie er auf den Misdt kommt???

Das hat ihm dann bestimmt ein Kunde gesteckt! grins.......

Aber lassen wir es,da dieses Thema ja geklärt ist!!!!

Gruß Schimmel


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

ich finde das gut das und wie Aga mal die Sache angesprochen hat ....
und auch das er nach der Klärung und der guten Stellungsnahme die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen will .....
das hier dann im Nachhinein wieder genug Leute dran rumnörgeln mit hättest ..., solltest, aber ... usw usw hat wieder mal mein vollstes Unverständnis ... |uhoh:
kommt mir immer so vor als ob manche nix besseres zu tun haben als hier immer Haare in der Suppe suchen zu müssen ... |gr:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das gut das und wie Aga mal die Sache angesprochen hat ....
> und auch das er nach der Klärung und der guten Stellungsnahme die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen will .....
> das hier dann im Nachhinein wieder genug Leute dran rumnörgeln mit hättest ..., solltest, aber ... usw usw hat wieder mal mein vollstes Unverständnis ... |uhoh:
> kommt mir immer so vor als ob manche nix besseres zu tun haben als hier immer Haare in der Suppe suchen zu müssen ... |gr:




#6 So sütt dat ut, Jöäch  

Obwohl - der Aga Latze im Büßergewand ...  |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl - der Aga Latze im Büßergewand ...  |supergri |supergri |supergri



ich weiß - ist ja schon verlockend ...   :m


----------



## Tooommy

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

*So nun hat ja Moritz-Nord auf meine Mailanfrage reagiert!! und ausreichend Stellung bezogen.  Super Gut !!! Hut ab!!!

Ich werde auf jedenfall euer Kunde Bleiben*


----------



## Deep Sea

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ein Gerücht gehört.
> 
> Dieses wurde als Frage eingestellt.
> 
> Und, sehr geehrte Frau Moritz, es wurde sofort richtig gestellt. *Nämlich von Ihnen.
> *
> 1. Gerüchte gehören nicht in die Öffentlichkeit. Wir kennen alle das Restaurant *** wo Ratten *** usw. reicht doch, oder?
> 
> 2. In diesem Fall könnte es für Sie, auch weil sie sofort reagiert haben, Ihrem Ruf keinen Abbruch getan haben, sondern eher das Gegenteil. Ihr Betrieb ist bezüglich der Gerüchte unantastbar.#6
> 
> 3. Egal, wer das Gerücht gestreut hat, er wird unter der Hand genannt und ist damit der Verliehrer.
> 
> Ich wünsche Ihnen noch gute Geschäfte.#6





|good:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

da hat sich die ganze sache ja doch noch friedlich geklärt!!
aga einen vorwurf zu machen ist sowieso falsch,ich als kunde würde bei solchen gerüchten die ich höre auch vorsichtig sein,schließlich gibt man sein wohlverdientes geld und möchte dafür auch qualität!
und das dann hier anzufragen,öffentlich im board ist eigentlich das beste,denn hier ist das geschriebene zu 99% seriös.ich wüßte nich wo ich sonst fragen sollte!!

hier weiß ich das mit fachkundigen leuten diskutiere und die meinungen a uch ehrlich sind.ein paar fallen da natürlich immer raus,aber im gesamten bekommt man hier immer die richtige tendez zu produkten etc heraus.

das die preise bei den verkäufern extrem schwanken ist bestimmt nicht nur mir aufgefallen,auch ich hab mir deswegen schon gedanken gemacht wie das wohl sein kann.nun sind die bezugswege wenigstrens bekannt und jetzt kann ich mir auch einige preise gut erklären.

mit ebaykäufen bin ich auch vorsichtiger geworden,nachdem mir bereits 2 markenrollen schnell kaputtgegangen sind,warum auch immer,aber normal war das nicht.
ich nenne weder marke noch verkäufer,nicht das dann wieder was eingestreut wird.bloß dort im nachhinein was zu machen und vor allem zu beweisen ist eh sehr  sehr schwierig.
jedenfalls ist bei ebay oft die rede von inkassoverkäufen,die natürlich extrem günstig sein können.gerät zu 50% des normalpreises als fester verkaufspreis lockt schon.aber wie gesagt ahtte ich da schon 2 schlechte erfahrungen.
von daher denke ich das der kauf beim normalen händler bzw groß-katalog-verkäufer immer noch der beste(sicherste) ist.wenn was ist weiß ich wo ich hin muß und bekomme auch meist ersatz.
zumindest hab ich da jetzt ein besseres gefühl bei als immer auf 5 euro weniger zu schauen.
und wer schaut findet eh mal hier mal da ein schnäppchen.
 die etwas älteren quantum eti-rollen zum spottpreis zb ,,mittlerweile hab ich da 5 stück von,die bei einem kleinhändler bei uns zu bekommen sind.
den preis sag ich lieber nicht sonst rennt ihr dem die bude ein|supergri 
und wenn was mit der ware ist schicken die ein und nach 4 wochen ist ersatz da(hab mal ne 3000er größe beim pilken zerlegt,ist wohl zu schwach dafür,jetzt hab ich die 4000er).ob das bei ebay der fall wäre??

denke der thread hier kann noch ganz andere interessante sachen hervorbringen,also nicht schließen,eher überschrift ändern und eine diskussion bezüglich qualität und preise von machen!


----------



## kielerkrabbe1

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

moin

na und ich denke mal das Agalatze sowieso noch post von den moritzanwälten bekommen wird was die ja auch schon gesagt haben 
zitat von moritz:

Die Aussage der Händler betrachten wir als Rufschädigung und werden den Vorwurf von unseren Rechtsanwalt auf eine mögliche Schadenersatzklage prüfen lassen. 

Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern vielmehr um gezielte Rufschädigung eines unfairen Mitbewerbers. 

allso aglatze warmanziehn und schon anfangen zu sparen

und wenn ihr micht fragt solten die es durchziehn und die schuldigen bestrafen damit soeine hetze nicht wieder aufkommt


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				kielerkrabbe1 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> na und ich denke mal das Agalatze sowieso noch post von den moritzanwälten bekommen wird was die ja auch schon gesagt haben
> zitat von moritz:
> 
> Die Aussage der Händler betrachten wir als Rufschädigung und werden den Vorwurf von unseren Rechtsanwalt auf eine mögliche Schadenersatzklage prüfen lassen.
> 
> Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern vielmehr um gezielte Rufschädigung eines unfairen Mitbewerbers.
> 
> allso aglatze warmanziehn und schon anfangen zu sparen
> 
> und wenn ihr micht fragt solten die es durchziehn und die schuldigen bestrafen damit soeine hetze nicht wieder aufkommt




Für Deinen ersten beitrag in diesem Forum bist Du sehr schnell am vorverurteilen...

Agalatze hat dieses Thema als Frage erstellt weil er Gerüchte gehört hat!
Und wo, wenn nicht hier kann und soll so etwas geklärt werden!?

Alles andere hat Falk Paustian in seinem Posting schon gesagt!!


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Heavy-Hesse sei erneut gegrüßt #h


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				kielerkrabbe1 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> na und ich denke mal das Agalatze sowieso noch post von den moritzanwälten bekommen wird was die ja auch schon gesagt haben
> zitat von moritz:
> 
> Die Aussage der Händler betrachten wir als Rufschädigung und werden den Vorwurf von unseren Rechtsanwalt auf eine mögliche Schadenersatzklage prüfen lassen.
> 
> Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern vielmehr um gezielte Rufschädigung eines unfairen Mitbewerbers.
> 
> allso aglatze warmanziehn und schon anfangen zu sparen
> 
> und wenn ihr micht fragt solten die es durchziehn und die schuldigen bestrafen damit soeine hetze nicht wieder aufkommt


 
Agalatze ist erstens nicht der oder ein Händler, zweitens hat er keine Behauptung aufgestellt.
Ein drittens gibt es auch noch, in diesem Forum kann man sich erklären, wie bei beiden Firmen geschehen, was eigentlich garnicht nötig gewesen wäre. Fälschungen in großen Stil würden wohl vom Zoll aufgespürt, gleich welcher Ware es sich dabei handelt.

Grüße an das Moritz Nord Team
Heiko


----------



## Micky

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Agalatze ist erstens nicht der oder ein Händler, zweitens hat er keine Behauptung aufgestellt.



|good: 
Denn wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !

*@ kielerkrabbe1:* Interessantes 1. Posting... |rolleyes


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*



			
				kielerkrabbe1 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> na und ich denke mal das Agalatze sowieso noch post von den moritzanwälten bekommen wird was die ja auch schon gesagt haben
> zitat von moritz:
> 
> Die Aussage der Händler betrachten wir als Rufschädigung und werden den Vorwurf von unseren Rechtsanwalt auf eine mögliche Schadenersatzklage prüfen lassen.
> 
> Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern vielmehr um gezielte Rufschädigung eines unfairen Mitbewerbers.
> 
> allso aglatze warmanziehn und schon anfangen zu sparen
> 
> und wenn ihr micht fragt solten die es durchziehn und die schuldigen bestrafen damit soeine hetze nicht wieder aufkommt


 
hallo killerkrabbe
witziges erstes posting !!!1#6 
also mal vorweg. es ist mir sowas von egal ob ich post von deren anwalt bekomme oder in china fällt ein sack reis um. zum einen habe ich meine advo card   und zum anderen haben die überhaupt keine grundlage für eine rufschädigung. jedes produkt oder jede firma,oder geschäft wird immer irgendwann oder irgendwie auf den prüfstand getestet. glaubst du deshalb wird jedesmal gleich geklagt ? und ich habe hier keine rufschädigung betrieben, sondern mein interesse lediglich auf die frage ob jemand etwas gehört hat gerichtet. aber wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.
naja dann mal noch weiterhin viel spaß hier #h


----------



## Tüdel

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Weil dat hier so spannend is' und ich mein Maul nicht halten kann (Sorry, hab' wenig geschlafen heut Nacht)

Aga, Du bust natürlich nicht derjenige hinter dem irgendwelche Anwälte her sein könnten, wenn sie jemanden verklagen wollen ...
Du bist der Belastungszeuge gegen die Händler, die Dir den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt haben.

Ab jetzt Kronzeugenregelung, neue Identität, Bodyguards etc. etc.


Und jetzt mal im Ernst:
M.E. haben alle Hauptakteure in diese Thread überlegt gehandelt, damit die Sache schnell geklärt werden konnte (wenn so ein Gerücht erst mal 2 Monate nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand kursiert ist der Schaden bei allen Beteiligten größer).

SL und TL Tüdel


----------



## vk58

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Hallo Aga,

als Erstes vorneweg: ich unterstelle Dir auch nur gute Absichten bei der Eröffnung dieses Threads, aber auch dabei sollte man einige Sachen beachten, damit evtl. in der Frage liegende falsche Verdächtigungen nicht Unschuldigen schadet (siehe auch den sehr guten Beitrag Nr. 96 von Koschi)



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ...also mal vorweg. es ist mir sowas von egal ob ich post von deren anwalt bekomme oder in china fällt ein sack reis um.


Da Du mit Deiner (gutgemeinten) Frage erst einmal Unschuldige in Verruf gebracht hast, sollstest Du deren Drang nach der Aufspürung des gemeinen Gerüchtestreuers eher unterstützen als mit so einem Satz Dein Desinteresse an der Unterstützung der Firma Moritz zum Ausdruck zu bringen.


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> zum einen habe ich meine advo card  und zum anderen haben die überhaupt keine grundlage für eine rufschädigung. jedes produkt oder jede firma,oder geschäft wird immer irgendwann oder irgendwie auf den prüfstand getestet. glaubst du deshalb wird jedesmal gleich geklagt ?


Du willst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft das in Umlauf bringen von falschen Gerüchten als Prüfstand für die Fa. Moritz bezeichnen?


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und ich habe hier keine rufschädigung betrieben, sondern mein interesse lediglich auf die frage ob jemand etwas gehört hat gerichtet...


Doch, aber hoffentlich aus ehrenwerten Gründen


----------



## elbfänger

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Auch wenn das Thema schon geklärt ist, will ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich kaufe nun auch schon ein paar Jahre bei Moritz-Nord ein. Und ich bin super zufrieden, mit den Preisen, mit der Beratung, der Mitarbeiter sowie der Geschäftsführerin, die immer nett ist und einen Kaffee anbietet#6 

Aber wenn ich das hier sehe, und die ersten Beiträge lese....#q 

Jemand hört das Gerüchts das Moritz-Nord gefälschte 
Shimano-Ruten verkaufen soll und fragt hier im Board nach, ob jemand anderes sowas auch gehört hat. Was ich noch okay finde...

Aber dann die nächsten Postings....#q 

"Erst Designeruhren und Klamotten...jetzt auch Angeln...", "Ich kaufe nie wieder bei Moritz", "Das gibts ja wohl garnicht" usw. u. sofort

Da krieg ich nen Hals bei, ohne feste Fakten hier schon gleich etwas Dingfest zumachen...


----------



## Blex

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

hier ist ja was los!:g 

Habe hier auch schon eine ganze Weile das geschehen verfolgt und auch schon an anderer Stelle diskutiert. Ist wirklich eine unschöne Sache das ganze Ding! #c 

Allerdings habe ich so das Gefühl, daß hier irgendwie so eine Art Wellengang herscht (ist mir übrigens nicht selbst aufgefallen) und die ganze Meute sich hier von Tag zu Tag mit Gebrüll auf eine andere Partei stürzt. Zudem muß ich der KielerKrabbe mal etwas beipflicheten.  
Deshalb möchte ich mal aus dem ersten Post zitieren! 





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ... und genau wie vermutet hat sich dieser betrug erhärtet. die ruten waren billige nachbauten aus fernost und sind wissentlich falsch verkauft worden. ....


 Was ist denn daran eine Frage bitte????#c 
Das ist eine ganz klare Aussage zu der die Frage "_Was haltet Ihr davon_" gestellt wurde! Und nun einen Schuldigen zu suchen oder nicht zu bennen, der irgendwo als Phantom herumirrt ist im Falle einer Klage schlicht weg unmöglich. Wer es ausposaunt haftet doch - oder etwa nicht? Verleumdet ist verleumdet und hinterher zu sagen "_ich war es nicht_", obwohl es alle gelesen haben und dann noch hinzuzufügen "_ich weiß wer es war, sag es aber nicht_", das gilt hier! Kommt es zu einem Prozeß sieht das schon anders aus. 

*@ Aga:*
Was die ADVOKAT betrifft, würde ich mich mal informieren, ob die bei einem Urteil zu Deinen Ungunsten auch den Schadensersatz tragen? #c 
Die Rechtsschutzversicherungen, die ich so kenne, zahlen zwar sämtliche Gebühren und Kosten des Verfahrens, aber den Schadensersatz mußt Du dann selbst leisten. Die ADVOKAT geht ja auch nicht für Dich in den Knast, wenn Du ein Kapitalverbrechen begangen hast. Die zahlen nur sämtliche Kosten des Verfahrens!  
"_Mir doch egal_" ist da die falsche Einstellung! 
Ich würde mich wirklich schon einmal mit einem Rechtsbeistand in Verbindungen setzen, mich beraten lassen und hier sämtliche Kommentare verweigern. Du hast doch die ADVOKAT und besser machen kann man es hier nicht mehr, aber man kann verhindern, daß das Thema noch mehr Wellen schlägt und man sich unwissender Weise noch mehr rein reitet oder um Kopf und Kragen postet auch wenn man die Reaktionen, die hier nun gepostet werden, nicht auf sich sitzen lassen will.|bla: 

O.K. - was kann denn nu passieren!|kopfkrat 

*Möglichkeit 1:*
Agalatze wird da vorstellig und sagt, daß er es vergurkt hat und Frau Moritz ist nicht so eine knallharte Geschäftsfrau und hat auch, wenn es sie ärgert ein Herz für ihre Kunden, obwohl die manchmal was vergurken.:l Schließlich hat sie sich selbst die Mühe gemacht Stellung zu beziehen und das nicht von ihrem Rechtsanwalt machen lassen, was in solchen Situationen durchaus üblich ist.|rolleyes  

*Möglichkeit 2:*
Frau Moritz wird das nicht auf sich sitzen lassen, weil diese Geschichte trotz Widerruf einen bitteren Beigeschmack hat. Beweise sind dann sicherlich schon gesichert und es sieht wirklich schlecht aus, denn vor Gericht zählt letztendlich nicht, was man gemeint hat, sondern was da wirklich steht oder gestanden hat. Nur so könnte sie alle Zweifel ausräumen. 

*Möglichkeit 3:*
Klage wird angestrebt und Agalatze kann alles beweisen! #c 

Die Entscheidung liegt letztendlich bei ihm,  welchen Weg er nun anstreben wird. Da nutzt es auch nichts, daß andere für ihn "_bitte bitte_" machen, auch wenn es nett gemeint ist, oder auf der anderen Seite nun weiter drauf herum zu hacken. Das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen und nu muß man mal schauen, wie man das beste draus macht. 
Je weniger Wirbel dabei entsteht, desto weniger Anlaß hat die Gschäftsführerin eine Klage anzustreben und da zählt auch nicht das Argument "_das war doch gute Werbung für Sie_". Es wird in den Gedächtnissen bleiben und ohne Verfahren werden sich einige immer fragen, wer hier nun die Wahrheit geschrieben hat.|kopfkrat 

Nun ist es Zeit nüchtern und besonnen weiter mit der ganzen Sache zu verfahren und sich unnötige Heldentaten für die nächste Hochsee- oder Strandtour aufzusparen.:g 

Postet mit Liebe! :l 

*Gruß & Petri ALEX*


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Großer Betrug ?*

Tja, Alex hat es auf den Punkt gebracht und auch noch juristisch richtig dargestellt.

#6 #6 #6 Alex, du sprichst mir aus der Seele und darum trage ich auch das magische Zeichen.

Ich glaube leider auch, dass einige hier nicht verstanden haben, was eigentlich über einige Stunden hier passierte.
Warum werden spezielle Postings eigentlich immer zu sehr ungünstigen Zeiten ins Board gestellt????|kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Großer Betrug entpuppt sich als Gerücht!!*

@ blex
du magst ja in gewisser maßen recht haben, ABER lese dir mal meinen beitrag von anfang an durch !!!
ich habe vorweg geschrieben, dass es sich um einen betrug "handel soll" !!!
dedshalb ist der text rein grammatikalisch eine erzählung, die genau so geschrieben kann ich wie es tat !

und für alle die es scheinbar nicht verstehen wollen !
ich will doch verdammt nochmal wissen ob etwas an dem gerücht dran ist ! wenn ich ne rufschädigung hätte machen wollen, dann bin ich so helle und würde das direkt schreiben. aber warum habe ich denn fragezeichen gesetzt ? und geschrieben dass es ein gerücht ist ???? 
ich könnte hier auch massenhaft beispiele aus dem board nennen wo nach aussagen einiger rufschädigung stattfand, obwohl es völlig banale sachen waren.


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Großer Betrug entpuppt sich als Gerücht!!*

@Agalatze

Wie lange möchtest du noch Antworten schreiben ???#q  Oder hast du nichts anderes zu Tun ??? Dir muß das doch schon zum Hals raus hängen...#c #c


----------

